
Build Status Interfaces - raganwald
http://www.globalnerdy.com/2008/08/01/build-status-interfaces/
======
zenspider
This is lame and I don't think it is YC material. As someone who's worked on
many build systems, I was actually (naively?) hoping for some build status UI
ideas. In particular, my current build system that I'm working for needs to
visualize a 4D matrix (testsuite revision, impl, impl revision, OS) and I'd
love to see what others have done in this area.

Instead, stupid granny pictures. Welcome to the internet, here is the first of
an endless supply of stupid.

